# Good Equalizer for Dub on Headphones



## pdimar1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys, i was wondering if this equalizer setting is good for dubstep songs and probably every type of song
my headphones are the g35 on USb3.0 if that makes a difference from 2.0 if anyone wants to say something


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2013)

Really it's a personal choice. Whatever sounds good to you is what works.


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 22, 2013)

yea i understand, and is there a big difference between 3.0 and 2.0?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 22, 2013)

pdimar1 said:


> yea i understand, and is there a big difference between 3.0 and 2.0?



The headset is USB 2.0 and can't take advantage of the extra bandwidth a USB 3.0 port provides.


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 22, 2013)

yea i gotchya i just run out of 2.0 and have to use 3.0 but its no big deal


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 22, 2013)

Personal prefs really.


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 22, 2013)

Volume is not high enough


----------



## pdimar1 (Apr 23, 2013)

yea i set it high on the vol. control in windows


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 23, 2013)

May be this guy's blog? : http://www.ziyadnazem.info/post/956431457/the-perfect-eq-settings-unmasking-the-eq . I tried his idea and it's ok for me. Although I adopted his explanation that the best setting of the EQ should be flat, as every other setting distorts the originally thought tune/melody in the musician's head.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 24, 2013)

Assuming that the only issue your headphones have with reproducing the music as you want it EQ is a decent option. EQing is generally a much better option than buying DAC and amps that color the music in a certain way in the sense that it is much more controllable and allows you to run better engineered less overpriced gear. 

EQ and soundlevels can cause clipping, but on Windows Vista and forward the mixing is done in 32 bit which also means you can use Windows volume control to turn down the music without affecting the sound quality to some extent (on Win Xp the volume control had to be fixed at 100% to ensure good sound quality).


----------

